# Wonder How This Happened.



## dbabcock (Mar 11, 2004)

Not sure about this one.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 11, 2004)

Ouch, that looks real.


----------



## DadF (Mar 12, 2004)

Now I remember why I quit as an EMT........at least it wasn't a kid:angel:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 13, 2004)

With trauma like that, I wonder if he lived long.


----------

